# Driveway



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. Just wanted to get some input for what I can do with out driveway. The driveway is about 20 feet wide by 25 feet long with a the house/garage at the end of it. I'm still deciding on the theme for this year, but wanted to get some ideas for what I could put on the driveway. I may have a hearse on Halloween night that would be parked in it, but it's not for sure yet. Any and all ideas welcomed!

Dustyn


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

I also have a large driveway to work with. I set up a maze in front of the house, with a central graveyard. Take a look at Otaku's albums for some ideas.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This thread might give you some ideas:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=38358


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Maybe take a look at JDubbya's driveway with corn stalks- really nice effect and well done. Sorry, don't know how to post a link.


----------

